# Which sub(s)



## vertigo_2_20 (Jul 14, 2013)

I already asked this in the LV12R thread, but I'm starting a new one, slightly modified based on the input I received there, since I didn't want to hijack that one.

My situation is as follows: My living room is open to the kitchen and dining room, as well as a double-wide stairway (split-level house, stairs go halfway down, turn 180 degrees, and go the rest of the way down) and a hallway. To make matters worse, the ceiling is vaulted. Not counting the hallway or the space down the stairs, which are separated from the living room by a half-height wall between them and the couch, the living/dining room and kitchen are ~8,000+ cubic feet. What I'm looking for is a sub that will provide deep bass primarily for movies/TV (and I watch a lot of sci-fi, fantasy, action, etc). I want it to sound and feel great. Music isn't very important to me, I'm not that picky, though of course I do want it to sound good. I, like you, prefer quality to quantity. Currently I'm using an Onkyo TX-SR607 to run Polk Audio RM6750 speakers with the included subwoofer. 

I don't have a set budget per se, but I don't think I want to spend more than $2,000, and that's _really_ stretching what I want to pay. A big factor for me is the size: I don't want a massive box taking up a lot of space, and the larger it is, the less likely I will be able to position it perfectly. I'm open to two, which it basically sounds like I will need to do, but I flat out don't have the room for more than that.

Here are the options I'm looking at (all of which are highly recommended and very capable and high quality subs based on my research and what everyone has told me so far) and some comparison details on them (dimensions are DxWxH, price is for each/pair):

PSA XV15: 21-200Hz ±3, 22.00 x 17.0 x 23, 75lb, $800/1518, 30 day trial (buyer pays S&H (both ways?)), 5/5 warranty (with free S&H?). Could possibly mix with XS15 ($750) for a tighter more accurate sound although I'm guessing this would be negated by the XV.

Rythmik F15: 14-200Hz ±3, 21.50 x 19.0 x 19, 102lb, $974/1948,	30 day trial (unclear who pays S&H), 5/2 warranty (buyer pays S&H). Could possibly mix with the LV12R ($590). I realize the FV15HP would be better than the F15, but it's a lot more expensive and more than I'm comfortable spending.

Hsu VTF-15H: 16-200Hz ±?, 27.75 x 18.0 x 26, 100lb, $880/1760, 30 day trial (buyer pays S&H (both ways?)), 7/2 warranty (NO WARRANTY INFO ON WEBSITE). Could possibly mix with the VTF-3 MK4 ($650) or VTF-2 MK4 ($530).

Outlaw LFM-1 EX: 16-180Hz ±2, 24.00 x 17.0 x 21.5, 80lb, $694/1388, ?trial?, 3/3 warranty (buyer pays S&H)

SVS PB12-NSD: 18-150Hz ±3, 22.00 x 17.3 x 21, 66lb, $770/1540, 45 day trial (free S&H), 5/5 (free S&H). Could possibly mix with the SB12-NSD.

Here's my impressions:

PSA: Warranty second only to SVS (which makes sense considering the common history). The cheapest option except for the Outlaw, which is only a 12-inch. Down-firing, though from what I've read there's really no difference to front-firing. The relatively high bottom-end concerns me, and it seems particularly odd for a 15-inch, but from what I can tell I should expect it to get much lower inside, and if I'm understanding correctly they are putting out the CEA numbers which don't look as good whereas everyone else puts the real-life performance ones which look better. The other concern I have about this sub, even though I see it as a big advantage as well, is that it weighs significantly less than the others.

Rythmik: Most expensive option (and that's with the sealed version, vented version is far more expensive than the other options) and a so-so warranty. I really like the idea of the servo, which based on reviews I've read seems to make anywhere from a slight to a substantial difference, and I want my bass to sound clean.

Hsu: Massive, so-so warranty (with no info on the site about it other than the duration), and second most expensive option. Not to say I wouldn't end up going with this one, but I'd really have to be talked into it.

Outlaw: Cheapest option, but only a 12-inch, in a box the size of the PSA and Rythmik 15-inchers, and worst warranty. Doesn't feel at all like I'd be getting much bang for my buck, in fact looks like the second worst value. Like the Hsu, I'd have to be talked into this one.

SVS: Best warranty and return policy by far, which makes me want to go with them if for no other reason than if I'm unhappy I just send them back and get all my money back. Only 12" though, for the same price and size as the PSA 15's. Bill of Rights aside, this looks like the worst value. And to step up to the next model up in the line is a big increase in price.

I'm really leaning toward the PSAs right now, but would like input from everyone. Secondarily I'm leaning toward the Rythmiks because of the servo and resulting clean, clear bass. Of course, I'd like have at least two if not three strong options so I can price shop, see if I can get a deal on b-stock or with military discount from one of them.

Some final questions:

- If 2 subs produce the output four times that of a single sub, and a single 12" is enough for 2-3000ft^3, it seems that 2 12's should be plenty, and 2 15's should be more than enough. Why is this not the case?

- My little (10"?) Polk sub is enough to add some decent bass and for me to even feel it just a little bit on the couch, and it's at 3:00, yet I'm being told (and I believe it, not trying to say they're wrong) that for my space I'll need at least 2-3 15's or maybe even some 18's. This just doesn't make sense. Can someone please clarify why I would need so many times the driver area and amp power for what seems like it should only need to be a 4-6x output? Again, IRT the last question, that should be able to be gained just by adding another sub of the same size based on what I've read. I'm obviously missing something.

Thanks to anybody who managed to make it all the way through, and for any input you can give.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

vertigo_2_20 said:


> I'm really leaning toward the PSAs right now, but would like input from everyone. Secondarily I'm leaning toward the Rythmiks because of the servo and resulting clean, clear bass.


If cost were no option I would suggest the FV15HP. While the XV15 is certainly a nice subwoofer, and unquestionably a great value, the Rythmik is a step above IMHO. Given your budget and circumstances though the PSA is probably the best alternative.




vertigo_2_20 said:


> - If 2 subs produce the output four times that of a single sub, and a single 12" is enough for 2-3000ft^3, it seems that 2 12's should be plenty, and 2 15's should be more than enough. Why is this not the case?
> 
> - My little (10"?) Polk sub is enough to add some decent bass and for me to even feel it just a little bit on the couch, and it's at 3:00, yet I'm being told (and I believe it, not trying to say they're wrong) that for my space I'll need at least 2-3 15's or maybe even some 18's. This just doesn't make sense. Can someone please clarify why I would need so many times the driver area and amp power for what seems like it should only need to be a 4-6x output? Again, IRT the last question, that should be able to be gained just by adding another sub of the same size based on what I've read. I'm obviously missing something.


Your assumption is that everything is logical and linear, which is not the case I'm afraid. Subwoofers "see" the entire volume of space you have, irrespective of what you might consider the HT area. They also follow the axiom that big spaces require big drivers. Your current Polk sub may produce bass sounds, but it's really nothing in comparison to what appropriately size subwoofers would do. It's a bit difficult to explain, but once experienced it's hard to forget.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

Ok, I'm no audiophile, just to start  I've never been in a room like most of these other guys on here have, though would like to listen in one, one of these days to see what im missing. But for some one like me and yourself, 2 PSA XV15's would more than blow u away. If you like the sound of that sub you have now, these subs will blow your mind and u would be more than happy. Unless you have heard a quote really system u won't no what your missing and be happy to own something such as this. That's just my opinion and experience. These guys in here are long time audiophiles and have started from the bottom and worked to the top. They definitely know what they are talking about because they have been there and done that, so u are in good hands I just figured I'd put my 2 cents in.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

vertigo_2_20 said:


> Some final questions:
> 
> - If 2 subs produce the output four times that of a single sub, and a single 12" is enough for 2-3000ft^3, it seems that 2 12's should be plenty, and 2 15's should be more than enough. Why is this not the case?
> 
> ...


To reach from 40 Hz (about the limit of the Polk sub) to another octave lower at 20 Hz, is going to take cubic inches, especially critical in your massive space. 

You want to dig deeper, not just gain overall volume (SPL level). In other words, you want more volume down low, where the Polk 10" is unable to reach. There is much to be gained, you just haven't experienced it, yet.

Sealed subs rely on room gain, which isn't likely to be had in such a large space. Unless you intend on many multiples, I would recommend limiting your search to ported subs. You are on the right track with the 15" PSA and Rythmik brands. 

Is the servo worth the extra money? It is useful in my experience, but not completely necessary. That is a value judgement you will have to make, a couple of percent of improvement for several hundred dollars difference, music being a low priority vs. movies. Honestly, I would get 3 PSA XV15 over 2 Rythmik FV15HP servo, if it were my money.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

With that much room volume, multiple subs are about the only way to go if you want high volume. My system has Hsu ULS-15 subs in it, but I have never heard the VTF-15H. 

Some folks think that sealed subs sound more musical. Dr. Hsu said that a ported sub can sound just as good as a sealed sub if designed properly.


----------



## TheLaw612 (Jan 17, 2012)

For primarily movies I think the XV15 would be the best bet. And with a space that huge you would be better off going duals at least. 

I own one XV15 and it's amazing so I know you won't be disappointed.


----------



## raynist (Aug 16, 2011)

A space that big I would think at least 3 of the PSA subs. 

Their shipping is free, not sure about return shipping though 

I have 3 of the XV15's and 3 other SVS subs in my 5000 cubic feet gameroom, but I like overkill


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

I would recommend giving SVS a call and ask them - Toll-Free: 1-877-626-5623


----------



## vertigo_2_20 (Jul 14, 2013)

I called PSA the other day and spoke with Tom, who patiently answered all my questions and reassured me that two XV15's in my space should be capable of hitting the mid-teens at ~110-115 dB. He was very helpful, and they even offer a 5% military discount. Unless I find or am given a really good reason to do otherwise, I'm planning on placing an order with them soon. I figure I could do better, for a lot more, or I could spend a lot less, and get a lot less. This seems like the most bang for the buck and I imagine I will be very happy with them. Tom even said if I wanted I could start with just one and if I decided I wanted a second one he'd give me the 5% discount you normally get for buying two on the second one. The downside is I wouldn't get that discount on the first one, so it would cost me ~$40 more to do it that way. I think I'm just going to get two, to not only help provide more bass but to help even it out. I'm bookmarking this thread so I remember to come back after I get them set up to share my thoughts.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

vertigo_2_20 said:


> I called PSA the other day and spoke with Tom, who patiently answered all my questions and reassured me that two XV15's in my space should be capable of hitting the mid-teens at ~110-115 dB. He was very helpful, and they even offer a 5% military discount. Unless I find or am given a really good reason to do otherwise, I'm planning on placing an order with them soon. I figure I could do better, for a lot more, or I could spend a lot less, and get a lot less. This seems like the most bang for the buck and I imagine I will be very happy with them. Tom even said if I wanted I could start with just one and if I decided I wanted a second one he'd give me the 5% discount you normally get for buying two on the second one. The downside is I wouldn't get that discount on the first one, so it would cost me ~$40 more to do it that way. I think I'm just going to get two, to not only help provide more bass but to help even it out. I'm bookmarking this thread so I remember to come back after I get them set up to share my thoughts.


Well? Hurry up what u waiting for! 
I placed my order this past Friday for 1 XV15, now is the hard part. Waiting to get it 
From what I've read and people have told me, these are a great bang for the bucks purchase. And yes please let us know what you think.


----------



## vertigo_2_20 (Jul 14, 2013)

Just trying to decide which finish to get. Room has fairly dark brown walls with white trim and I have a mix of mahogany and dark cherry (not very red) furniture, so trying to decide which color will go best. That's the only thing holding me up.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

vertigo_2_20 said:


> Just trying to decide which finish to get. Room has fairly dark brown walls with white trim and I have a mix of mahogany and dark cherry (not very red) furniture, so trying to decide which color will go best. That's the only thing holding me up.


You might want to look at the expresso color. If u go to the power sound audio thread, one of the last post on it has a pic of a triax in that color. Looks really nice and would probably blend well in your room.


----------



## vertigo_2_20 (Jul 14, 2013)

That's what I was thinking, but I thought espresso was almost black. If it's truly the color it looks like on the page (close to mahagony) that would be perfect. I need to call and ask.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

vertigo_2_20 said:


> That's what I was thinking, but I thought espresso was almost black. If it's truly the color it looks like on the page (close to mahagony) that would be perfect. I need to call and ask.


If you look at the pics on PSA website it doesn't look like that, but in actual pics like the one posted that's more of a true to life color.


----------



## vertigo_2_20 (Jul 14, 2013)

I've been talking with Tom at PSA a lot and he recommended the XS30 due to its lower extension and higher output in the mid and upper range. He said it goes 2 XS30s > 2 XV15s > 1 XS30 > 1 XV15. He told me a single XS30 has similar mid and upper bass performance to 2 XV15s with slightly deeper extension, all while being cheaper and easier to set up. The problem is that while it goes deeper, 2 XV15s would be ~30% louder in the low range (15-35Hz), which I figure is important for HT. And I can always get a second one later which would be about $600 more than dual XV15s and according to him significantly better (slightly better in the low range, like having 4 XV15s in the mid to upper range). I was a bit surprised that he would recommend sealed versus vented after everything I've read, but I've also read that the distinction isn't that clear-cut, and Tom told me that with today's amplifiers. Here's what he said:

"The ported/sealed generalizations you described were somewhat accurate in the past. However, modern designs have the potential to "blur the lines" so to speak. If you had the XS30 and XV15 both in the room and were able to switch between them during demos you would find them hard to identify until the XV15 approached its output limit. At that point the extra headroom of the XS30 would let you know which was which.. The primary "determiner" of the overall sound of the subwoofer will be the frequency response. With the advanced DSP capabilities of today's better subwoofer amplifiers we can shape the frequency response in ways that simply were not possible with an old style analog amplifier. We have shaped the FR in the XV15 and XS30 to be very similar---so much so that they will sound nearly identical with most source material."

So based on all that I'm thinking either go all out and get dual XS30s, go cheap and just get one, sacrificing some lower bass but likely still having plenty to make me happy, or going middle of the road in cost and performance and getting two XV15s. Too many decisions...

I have to say, Tom has been extremely helpful through this process, answering all of my questions (and I've asked quite a few) and sending out veneer samples. And he told me he will work with me after their normal hours to help me get set up due to my work schedule. It's nice to see that level of support.

Edited to changed all references to XS15 to XS30.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

That's a lot to swallow! He really took the time to give u the answers u were looking for, that's one of the main resons many people recommend PSA over other subs. They are great to work with, now u just need to pick what fits you best out of all the options u now have. Good luck! Lol


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

I started working with Tom about a year ago, and even back then he was on the go 25 hours a day. That's just how they are; both he and Jim want PSA to be number one it seems, and they're both willing to do whatever it takes to make that happen. I honestly don't know how they do it. I certainly couldn't.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

theJman said:


> I started working with Tom about a year ago, and even back then he was on the go 25 hours a day. That's just how they are; both he and Jim want PSA to be number one it seems, and they're both willing to do whatever it takes to make that happen. I honestly don't know how they do it. I certainly couldn't.


Ya, no doubt these guys are really busting tail that's for sure. I've worked a couple 36hr days in my time and I know I couldn't do that anymore. They have to be working almost around the clock at this point to get every back order out.


----------



## mdanderson (Oct 3, 2009)

Vertigo,
So which choice did you make for your subwoofer(s)? I anxious to hear your thoughts on this because I am leaning towards going with dual XV15s after talking with Tom at PSA who was very helpful indeed. I will be selling my single SVS PB12 plus in order to make room for the dual configuration. Thanks.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

mdanderson said:


> Vertigo,
> So which choice did you make for your subwoofer(s)? I anxious to hear your thoughts on this because I am leaning towards going with dual XV15s after talking with Tom at PSA who was very helpful indeed. I will be selling my single SVS PB12 plus in order to make room for the dual configuration. Thanks.


I went with the XV15, and I'm looking forward to getting a second one my self down the road. It's amazing the sound these subs put out, I put mine in a smaller room in my house just for fun to see how it would perform. Wow the bass this thing was putting out actually made me nauseous. Lol


----------



## vertigo_2_20 (Jul 14, 2013)

I copied and pasted my response from another forum I've been discussing this on as well, with some minor modifications to update it.

I ended up going with 2 XS30s with espresso finish. I've been waiting to give my impressions until they were broken in (whether or not this actually makes a difference, figured I'd give it the benefit of the doubt). I also still need to properly set them up (placement, receiver and amplifier settings). Between being so busy and not having a clue how to do it, I haven't taken the time to mess with it yet. I will say the finish is amazing. I wanted a mahogany color and was worried the espresso would be too dark (based on the samples I was sent) and the other options would be too light and not the right color. After looking at what pictures I could find online of the espresso, I decided to go with it, and I am not disappointed. They look great.

As for the sound, that's harder to judge, for multiple reasons. First, as I said, they're not set up properly yet. Second, my ears are very untrained. On the one hand, the bass seems very good, certainly much better than what I'm used to. Before my friend who came to help me get them inside and unboxed left I played a couple things and we were both impressed, as it sounded and felt more like a theater. On the other hand, I feel kind of like for having 4 15" drivers it's somewhat lacking, especially since to get the bass to a good level I have to turn the gain almost all the way up (currently at 3) and turn up the bass output on the receiver. I watched the train wreck scene in Super 8 a few times and, while it was certainly enjoyable, it wasn't the life-changing experience people refer to it as. Keep in mind, I'm filling a very large space, so I knew going into this that it might not be what I expected it to be, but still, I was hoping for more. But that's not to say I'm disappointed or regret my decision. I simply wonder what if, mainly if I had gone vented. I also don't have a clue what kind of bass I'm getting. I don't know if it's all mid-bass or if I'm getting much low/ultra-low bass as well, since I don't really know much about it. It definitely shakes the house (I had to find a way to make my shot glasses stay in place in their case, and the glasses in the kitchen move around inside the cabinet), and I can feel the couch shaking a little and stuff keeps falling off the half wall behind it, but it certainly doesn't punch me in the chest or anything like that. I have had to turn it down on some movies and scenes just because it was too much for comfort, but I don't like things really loud as I want to preserve my hearing. One observation I've made is that the bass seems just as loud and rattling for a lot of basic background bass and music as it does for bass heavy scenes like in Super 8 or with large crashes in general. Not sure if that means anything. Anyways, this could all change once they're properly set up, which is why I was holding off giving my impressions. I'll have to try and remember to take some pics and post them, so if I don't do that before too long feel free to nudge me to remind me.

Any suggestions or questions are welcome.


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

vertigo_2_20 said:


> I copied and pasted my response from another forum I've been discussing this on as well, with some minor modifications to update it. I ended up going with 2 XS30s with espresso finish. I've been waiting to give my impressions until they were broken in (whether or not this actually makes a difference, figured I'd give it the benefit of the doubt). I also still need to properly set them up (placement, receiver and amplifier settings). Between being so busy and not having a clue how to do it, I haven't taken the time to mess with it yet. I will say the finish is amazing. I wanted a mahogany color and was worried the espresso would be too dark (based on the samples I was sent) and the other options would be too light and not the right color. After looking at what pictures I could find online of the espresso, I decided to go with it, and I am not disappointed. They look great. As for the sound, that's harder to judge, for multiple reasons. First, as I said, they're not set up properly yet. Second, my ears are very untrained. On the one hand, the bass seems very good, certainly much better than what I'm used to. Before my friend who came to help me get them inside and unboxed left I played a couple things and we were both impressed, as it sounded and felt more like a theater. On the other hand, I feel kind of like for having 4 15" drivers it's somewhat lacking, especially since to get the bass to a good level I have to turn the gain almost all the way up (currently at 3) and turn up the bass output on the receiver. I watched the train wreck scene in Super 8 a few times and, while it was certainly enjoyable, it wasn't the life-changing experience people refer to it as. Keep in mind, I'm filling a very large space, so I knew going into this that it might not be what I expected it to be, but still, I was hoping for more. But that's not to say I'm disappointed or regret my decision. I simply wonder what if, mainly if I had gone vented. I also don't have a clue what kind of bass I'm getting. I don't know if it's all mid-bass or if I'm getting much low/ultra-low bass as well, since I don't really know much about it. It definitely shakes the house (I had to find a way to make my shot glasses stay in place in their case, and the glasses in the kitchen move around inside the cabinet), and I can feel the couch shaking a little and stuff keeps falling off the half wall behind it, but it certainly doesn't punch me in the chest or anything like that. I have had to turn it down on some movies and scenes just because it was too much for comfort, but I don't like things really loud as I want to preserve my hearing. One observation I've made is that the bass seems just as loud and rattling for a lot of basic background bass and music as it does for bass heavy scenes like in Super 8 or with large crashes in general. Not sure if that means anything. Anyways, this could all change once they're properly set up, which is why I was holding off giving my impressions. I'll have to try and remember to take some pics and post them, so if I don't do that before too long feel free to nudge me to remind me. Any suggestions or questions are welcome.


 I guess the first thing is get those things setup first and then evaluate which you already know to do so that's not much help. One thing I noticed is that from my discussions with Tom about my own situation, the distance from listening position to subs will dictate quite a bit how the subs will sound as well as the volume you listen at. I was very detailed in my answers to Tom about those situations and he recommended the XV30f's for me. He did say if I listen at say -5db dual xs30's would be just enough but anything closer to reference or at reference levels I would appreciate the extra output of the XV's. My space is close to 7000 cu. ft. Having said that I would make sure you get them setup properly and then play around with placement. Maybe even try near field. It wouldn't hurt anything but your back! Lol


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

If I were you I would place one of the subs were you sit first, then play a song with a good bit of bass. Once the song is playing get on all fours and commence to crawling around your room. In doing this you will discover there are certain spots in your room that the bass will be really strong. This is were you will want to place your subs, one in each of the spots that sounded the best. Afterwards rerun your receivers auto setup and go from there, once you do this get back to us. Oh and make sure you place the gain dial at 3 o'clock and crossover at max prior to running the auto setup.


----------



## mdanderson (Oct 3, 2009)

pddufrene said:


> I went with the XV15, and I'm looking forward to getting a second one my self down the road. It's amazing the sound these subs put out, I put mine in a smaller room in my house just for fun to see how it would perform. Wow the bass this thing was putting out actually made me nauseous. Lol


That is good to hear. Glad you are enjoying your XV15. How is the sub for music? I listen to music about 50% of the time and movies the other half.


----------



## mdanderson (Oct 3, 2009)

vertigo_2_20 said:


> I copied and pasted my response from another forum I've been discussing this on as well, with some minor modifications to update it.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your first impressions of your XS30s. I feel like you get things adjusted even more as time goes by.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

mdanderson said:


> That is good to hear. Glad you are enjoying your XV15. How is the sub for music? I listen to music about 50% of the time and movies the other half.


It's surprising good, supposedly ported subs don't do well with music. I listen to all types of music from country, to pop to heavy metal and it handles them all just fine.


----------



## mdanderson (Oct 3, 2009)

pddufrene said:


> It's surprising good, supposedly ported subs don't do well with music. I listen to all types of music from country, to pop to heavy metal and it handles them all just fine.


Thanks for the additional input. My SVS PB12 plus which is ported sounds very nice with music so I feel like the XV15 will be fine for me as well. Thanks again.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

mdanderson said:


> Thanks for the additional input. My SVS PB12 plus which is ported sounds very nice with music so I feel like the XV15 will be fine for me as well. Thanks again.


No problem


----------



## smihalik (Feb 14, 2009)

Suck it up and get the FV15HP. You'll thank me later ;P


----------



## vertigo_2_20 (Jul 14, 2013)

I know it's been a while, but here's an update:

I still haven't done anything to set the subs up. They're in the same place, as there really isn't much in the way of placement options. I also haven't gotten around to tweaking them, although I did get a mic to use with the REW software. I just haven't had the time to learn how to use it. The subs still seem to be somewhat lacking in the really low frequencies, as is expected with my setup, but overall they have completely changed my HT experience, and I would not want to go back to how it was before. Depending on the content and volume, they often shake the room (and adjoining rooms), but more importantly they add incredible depth. I have noticed that since I finally got my massage chair and started sitting in the corner the bass there is much more intense, even muddied. I had a hard time hearing vocals over it, whereas I had no such difficulty sitting on the couch. I moved back to the couch to make sure it wasn't just what I was watching, but it was definitely due to the difference in location. So I had to turn the bass down.

Also, as promised, and apologies for taking so long, here are several pics of the subs so you can see the finish. As you can see, it looks darker or lighter depending on the lighting, which is why I included brighter and darker pics. Overall, to the eye, the finish appears darker. You have to practically have direct sunlight on them to really be able to see the lighter coloration, which most people aren't going to have, and even then I'd say it's a little exaggerated in the pics compared to how they look in person.


----------



## mdanderson (Oct 3, 2009)

smihalik said:


> Suck it up and get the FV15HP. You'll thank me later ;P


yeah-whatever.


----------



## mdanderson (Oct 3, 2009)

Very nice pics of your XS30s. Glad you are enjoying the sound.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

Congrats! You'll be surprised once you get those subs setup properly the difference in sound quality, you'll have much better extension and won't have to play it as loud to get the results your looking for. Good luck, and if you have any questions drop in on the psa owners thread they'll do whatever they can to get you on the right path.


----------

